# Rohm Milwaukee chuck for 2704-20 fuel drill



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

See if this is it:

https://www.amazon.com/Rohm-893352-Extra-RV13-Through-Hole-Diameter/dp/B00DD7KS5O


----------



## TheLivingBubba (Jul 23, 2015)

No hack, that’s for a 1/2” shank and I have tried that one before and didn’t fit.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

TheLivingBubba said:


> As we know the Milwaukee M18 fuel chuck is best to just be put in a sock and beat stupid coworkers with. Rohm has finally came out with a 9/16-18 shank chuck for the fuel.
> 
> Here is the info I have received from Rohm:
> 
> ...


Years ago I ordered the m18 fuel non-hammer drill chuck and put it on the fuel hammer drill. No issues with it at all.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## TheLivingBubba (Jul 23, 2015)

TGGT said:


> Years ago I ordered the m18 fuel non-hammer drill chuck and put it on the fuel hammer drill. No issues with it at all.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


I think that was probably first gen fuel hammer drills. Around 2012/2013 those had the standard 1/2”-20 threaded shanks.


----------



## Zetsubou (Apr 5, 2011)

Hi mate, how did you go sourcing a chuck? I have a new M12 Fuel 2504-20 with some crazy wobble on it.


----------



## Zetsubou (Apr 5, 2011)

Here's a video.. this can't be within spec, right?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Zetsubou said:


> https://youtu.be/RUJzdrX84vo
> 
> Here's a video.. this can't be within spec, right?


You'd really need to put a run out gauge on the chuck itself to see if it fits with in specs.

The tap could be bent.


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

MechanicalDVR said:


> The tap could be bent.


I'm thinking that.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

daveEM said:


> I'm thinking that.


Especially when you watch the shadowline of the chuck and it doesn't wiggle!


----------



## TheLivingBubba (Jul 23, 2015)

Zetsubou said:


> Hi mate, how did you go sourcing a chuck? I have a new M12 Fuel 2504-20 with some crazy wobble on it.


If it does turn out you need a chuck I sourced mine directly from Rohm. If you can get it directly from them. They told me $47 directly from them but to call Fastenall or MC master carr, both them wanted in the $140 range for the same part.


----------



## TheLivingBubba (Jul 23, 2015)

I also agree Dave and Mech, that tap looks bent.


----------

